# Elmhaus Jacob at sixteen weeks



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

A clip of another one of mine, Jake is sixteen weeks here.

http://youtu.be/ThlUJqZ926s


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he's quite the hot-rod tony, and a nicely built boy as well!!


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pup, very nice. He looks like he'll soon grow tired of that tug & want some helper arm instead. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

The whole picture here is nice and controlled by all participants! Very nice work!
Nice having someone who shows their work rather than talking about how great they were 20 years ago!
It's a phenomenon here in the states,everyone over 50 years old(not saying you are 50) was a great dog trainer back in the day....just sucks there is no proof and they apparently lost the skill to train and/or the ability to use video cameras in today's technologically advanced society to prove their claims!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Ann, he is a strong young pup (His coat is a bit on the fluffy side for me, but at the end of the day thats not whats important)

Thanks Ricardo.

Thank you Tim, 50?, 50?, 50? wtf, I have just had my 32nd birthday.:---)

Or was it my 52nd? I dont know, where am I?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

:grin: you know what I'm saying. Everyone was a pro in the yesteryears over the Internet. However they have so many excuses why they don't train a dog for themselves.
My friend is in his 50's still catching dogs and another who is in his 70's still training. Even A few women who are over 300 pounds and have trouble moving. 

What I'm getting at is the Internet trainers who have all the answers but never bring anything to the table have no excuse!

Nice work Tony


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tony mason said:


> Thank you Ann, he is a strong young pup (His coat is a bit on the fluffy side for me, but at the end of the day thats not whats important)
> 
> Thanks Ricardo.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry your thread was hijacked, Tony. I think we can return to your video and your thread.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim

A nice thing about the Internet is it is a permanent record. It's interesting, in 2005 someone claims back in 1995 they were in charge of a five dog department and in 2011 they're telling you how they trained every K9 in the State. Then they play the victim and whine about "personal attacks" if you challenge their inflated resumes or cry bull shit.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> Thank you Tim, 50?, 50?, 50? wtf, I have just had my 32nd birthday.:---)
> 
> Or was it my 52nd? I dont know, where am I?


You sure now ?? You look helluva old for 52 !! :lol:

Firecracker of a pup !


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm sorry your thread was hijacked, Tony. I think we can return to your video and your thread.



Connie,

Don't worry. Tony is so old and confused that he probably
wouldn't notice and then he's also obsessed with his fanny
and doesn't pay attention to much else ;-)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm sorry your thread was hijacked, Tony. I think we can return to your video and your thread.


No worries Connie. Tony invited me to the UK. He's a fine British bloke who invited me to the pub for a Stella and some cider! I think he can handle this Connie, not everyone is as sensitive as a bubble blown from a child's toy!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Tim
> 
> A nice thing about the Internet is it is a permanent record. It's interesting, in 2005 someone claims back in 1995 they were in charge of a five dog department and in 2011 they're telling you how they trained every K9 in the State. Then they play the victim and whine about "personal attacks" if you challenge their inflated resumes or cry bull shit.


True, very true Thomas!
I like the ones who talk about the 70's like it was the epiphany of dog training. Like they found the last piece of the puzzle back then :-\"


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

looks like a super promising puppy!! Congrats!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm sorry your thread was hijacked, Tony. I think we can return to your video and your thread.


I'm a bit confused to see the WDF is now issuing apologies for it's members comments. Public relations just added to your already difficult job!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you for your concern. :lol:


But you may PM me any time you're worried.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thank you for your concern. :lol:
> 
> 
> But you may PM me any time you're worried.


Love ya Connie, my Pm box is always open as well!
Now let's get back to the original purpose of the thread


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Sorry chaps and chapesse's( is that even that a word?)

Connie I really dont mind if the thread wanders around a bit.

I like to hear what Tim has to say, he says what he thinks thats all too rare these days.

Thomas, you know how much I love my Fanny! I have a sneaky feeling you love my Fanny too.[-X

Maggie, me looking old for 52? come on ! you are just a little bitter cause you know I'm way out of your league:-\" Just kidding I saw a picture of you today, corrrr!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Christina.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

tony mason said:


> Thomas, you know how much I love my Fanny! I have a sneaky feeling you love my Fanny too.[-X


Tony,

I'm not sure about "love". I do admire the results of your hands on attention as demonstrated from your videos.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

tony mason said:


> I like to hear what Tim has to say, he says what he thinks thats all too rare these days


In the words of your fellow Brit John Lennon. "they hate you if you're clever but they despise a fool".
Sometimes when one doesn't fall into line like a cattle here on WDF, one gets persecuted!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was fun to watch Tony, I like his name too . Hey Tim, you want to see some of my videos ha ha. BTW when are you going to put up some new ones, yours always deliver well on the tune choice too.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> That was fun to watch Tony, I like his name too . Hey Tim, you want to see some of my videos ha ha. BTW when are you going to put up some new ones, yours always deliver well on the tune choice too.


Yes, I do want to see your videos. Send me a PM if you don't want to post it. Here's one of my new best friend.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfZi1f7RoDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

OK Tim, I'll PM you with my channel. Glad to see that kennel was zip tied. My bull faced mastiff has plowed out the front of hers more than once. Now, I chain it shut if she's in it around other dogs or people who I think she might take a fancy to going after. I'm fairly sure it's barrier aggression and nothing more but I don't care to take the chance in assuming that's all that might come of her presence as she makes her way out the door.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

tony mason said:


> A clip of another one of mine, Jake is sixteen weeks here.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ThlUJqZ926s



very nice german shepherd dog


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Katrin,

Jacob is now with a police force in the North of England.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tony english police need much of a dog?? politely spoken lab would do the job wouldn't it??

jus stirring, cause ya'll so bad at sport lol


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

ooohhh!

Peter you are a one!!

I am not,, never have been in the police, but I do know a lot of them through the dogs.

There is quite a big difference in attitude from different forces regarding the "type" of dog they need.

I know some forces that have some dogs that other forces would'nt feed.

The inner city forces generally have more need for strong biting dogs,, nightlife,, fights, big football matches,, etc.

Some of the rural forces may place more emphasis on tracking,, wide open areas,, people getting lost etc.

I get updates from some handlers who have my dogs,, they have some good action now and again.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

my post wasn't worth responding to but glad u provided some working dog insights.

so yr a breeder?, got a web site i can check out???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK gotcha, wide open spaces in england, tracking dog??

police can't just see across the meadow??

lol


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> my post wasn't worth responding to but glad u provided some working dog insights.
> 
> so yr a breeder?, got a web site i can check out???


I have a few Peter,, but you are not brave enough!!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

now yr scaring me


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Like I give a xxxx about that !:wink:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> The whole picture here is nice and controlled by all participants! Very nice work!
> Nice having someone who shows their work rather than talking about how great they were 20 years ago!
> It's a phenomenon here in the states,everyone over 50 years old(not saying you are 50) was a great dog trainer back in the day....just sucks there is no proof and they apparently lost the skill to train and/or the ability to use video cameras in today's technologically advanced society to prove their claims!


Tim I am in the age range.... I was a piss poor trainer back in the day ... I thought the harder you snatched them the better they understood. I don't have any video to prove it because video camera's weren't as handy as they are now. THANK GOD!! LOL


----------

